# Kaspersky-Quellcode nach Diebstahl im Internet



## Newsfeed (30 Januar 2011)

Der Quellcode einer älteren Version von "Kaspersky Internet Security" ist im Internet aufgetaucht. Er soll von einem unzufriedenen Mitarbeiter gestohlen worden sein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

